# 29" Trout



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

How many of you guys have caught a 28" trout or bigger on your own without being on a guided trip? Just curious!!


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry catch make up my mide lol let's go with 28" trout on your own?


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

It took over 15 years of trout fishing then I figured out how to catch the big'uns (or where to catch them). I always caught alot of trout and some really good one but not too many of them were over 25". I have caught multiple limits with the smallest trout was over 20" but nothing really big on those stringers.

Now that I know what to look for and where to find the right conditions I have caught alot of trout over the 25" mark with some of them over the 28" mark; however, I have not hit the 30" mark yet (but I will in 2010). Persistance pays off so stick with it and remember the conditions and what happened when you catch that big one and try to dulicate it and I promise you will more big fish.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

reelthreat said:


> It took over 15 years of trout fishing then I figured out how to catch the big'uns (or where to catch them). I always caught alot of trout and some really good one but not too many of them were over 25". I have caught multiple limits with the smallest trout was over 20" but nothing really big on those stringers.
> 
> Now that I know what to look for and where to find the right conditions I have caught alot of trout over the 25" mark with some of them over the 28" mark; however, I have not hit the 30" mark yet (but I will in 2010). Persistance pays off so stick with it and remember the conditions and what happened when you catch that big one and try to dulicate it and I promise you will more big fish.[/QUOTE
> 
> Your absolutely right, I've caught a few myself I think I had 5 over 28 just last winter and 19 over 27 were caught in my boat last winter, I was just wanting to know because I see alot of people talking about catching 28" plus trout and knowing what kind of grinding has to be put into catching that caliber of fish I wanted to see if there was really that many dedicated fisherman out there and if so I sure hope the growing number promotes catch and release!!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

caught my 29 3/4" little over 20 years ago with my dad at san luis pass.never caught one over 24" with a guide.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Im waiting for my day to catch a big one this year im going to be dedicated to trying to find that big sow


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Caught my 30" a couple months ago by myself. Really a freak of nature thing. Just picked a cove next to the one I really wanted and got lucky.

Ive only been on a handful of guided bay fishing trips in my life and never have caught a trout over 25" on those.


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

I have a quite a few over 28" but am still looking for the 30" or 10lb.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

I have never caught a big trout on a guided trip. There are not many guides that guide for big trout most people just want fish and are not willing to fish all day for 1 or 2 bites. I have caught alot of trout on my own over 28" in 1996 I caught a limit over 28" that weighed 73# at SLP on 8" live shad. I have not come close to that since but not for lack of trying. It is something to have 8# fish on and 2 other 8# fish fighting over the shad that slid up your leader.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I have caught lots of trout over 28" and probably only have caught 1 on a guided trip. We booked a trip to Baffin years ago and caught probably 6 or 8 good trout for the group with a couple over 28. Other than that the few guided trips I have gone on have been numbers trips more than anything, which is fine.


----------



## bluemangroup (Sep 2, 2009)

Never been on guided fishing trip. Caught two or three in the 28-29" range, largest was just shy of 9lbs. All my biggest trout have been caught in the surf during the summer. I only kept the 9lb'er, and got chewed out by a local at the cleaning table. Will never keep another trout over 20" or so, unless its 31" or better and is going on the wall.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Growing up in Corpus and working at a marina when I was young ,I got to do lots of fishing, with some good teachers.. I have caught 9 fish over 28'' the biggest was 31 3/4''. I have fished Baffin,the Land cut and all up and down the coast but the 3 biggest fish Ihave caught have been caught in the surf. Two were on arties and the biggest was caught on a 8" live whisker minnow casting to some tarpon.Almost all were released..I caught one off the Port A jetties that was 31" and did'nt weigh 2 lbs. It had a lure stuck in its throught. After gettin the lure out and force feedin it a mullet she swam off...Good Karma????? Maybe..


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I - 29 1/4"


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Caught many trout over 25" on PINS this year with four of them at 28". Have caught other trout over 29" but still hunting the +30". Had a 31" on in Baffin and lost it at my feet in 9" of water.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3951366671


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

The biggest I have caught is a 26 1/2" but I swear I have had bigger almost netted. I had one at least 30" on my chest, holding her with a bear hug (It's a good story) but she got away. I'm still trying though.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

29" is my best. Fishing water I was bound to because of terrible conditions. Had to grind it out in one spot as opposed to running all over the bay. Something to be said about that.....and that is all I have to say bout that.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

All of my over 28" trout have been without guide.


----------



## Islander05 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Big Trout*

I've caught many trout 25''-27'' by my lonesome. However all the bigger ones that I have caught have come fishing with the same guide, my good friend Joey Farah.

Feb. 13, 2005-caught a 32.25'' (10.2 lb mounted); 29''; and two 28''
March 11, 2007-caught a 28 1/2''
April 2007-29''

All of those fish were caught on topwater. Good times! I'm ready to go and catch another 10+ pounder this winter!:brew:


----------



## cannonjb123 (Mar 30, 2006)

29'' in the surf on a gold spoon by myself with no guide.


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

4 with Walt Kalinowski, 1 on my own - All in 1 year !!!


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

*Over 28" Trout*

Like so many others I've never caught a legitimate over 30". I have caught many trout over 28". For quite a few years I only caught the large fish in or near Baffin but in recent years I've caught them in East & West Matagorda Bay as well..and also in the surf near SLP.
Tight Lines & Singing Drags
1fisher77316


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

I've caught several trout over 25". My biggest being 29". Caught a 27" with Capt. Kyle Tomek.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I caught one over 28" drifting in my kayak on a reef in West Bay with a black top dog with limetreause head. It was my best yet, but I hadta slide her back in.


----------



## JimmyS (May 19, 2005)

I ahve caught quite a few over 28" and several over 30". But then I've been wadeing the Texas coast since I was 12 y/o. I waded San Luis Pass before there was a bridge. It was very very good then.


----------



## burntorange (Jun 21, 2006)

i have 4 between 28 and 30, 1 was caught with a guide, plus two over 30, one 31 and one 32-guideless. Both of these were caught standing in the same spot 13 yrs apart.If you want to learn to target big trout you would jump way ahead in the learning curve by booking Plaag in the winter to early spring.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

I caught a 32 and lost it in the kayak 3 years ago near rockport. HUGE!!!!!!!!
measured and flopped right out of my lap.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

1fisher77316 said:


> Like so many others I've never caught a legitimate over 30". I have caught many trout over 28". For quite a few years I only caught the large fish in or near Baffin but in recent years I've caught them in East & West Matagorda Bay as well..and also in the surf near SLP.
> Tight Lines & Singing Drags
> 1fisher77316


Impressive fish for SLP, i'm not sure i've pulled anything in over 25 out there...west matagorda and baffin i'm with you though, still nothing over 30 for me either...


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Ive caught a few around 28-29" and my son caught a 27'3/4 trout in the surf this August all on his own. Not bad for a 5 year old!!


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

I've caught 7-8 fish between 8 and 9lbs. and probably 15 between 7-8lbs. Not sure on lengths as all were caught wading and its hard to get a true measurement on a fish while you are standing in the water. But the boga doesn't lie. I doubt any of them were over 30" though, but i know a bunch were over 28".


----------



## POC Wader (Feb 1, 2009)

Caught a 31 1/2, 10# 6oz. on 4/15/2001 over rocks in Baffin. Have fished with guides many times, but never caught one over 24" with a guide.


----------



## mansfieldcrazy32 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have caught 3 over 29 and have caught about 9 in that 27 to 28 range fishing on the West shoreline out of Mansfield. Still looking for that thirty inch trout. Although with the limits down in Mansfield and boat traffic relatively low,I am thinking that this Febuary and March will be the year that lots of thirtys are caught in the LLM.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Pittstop is for real wow what a year he had all his fish were legit monsters.There is alot of awesome stories of big fish.I have had some great trips but I had some 2 coolers once in baffin and they had 22 fish all released but 1 and all were over 25'' 8 of the fish topped 28'' it was a fairy tale type of trip there was another boat load of guys with the same group they had the same type of day.Every day I fish I wish for some action like that lately I just want a steady bite for over 20 minutes lol


----------



## ejbroker (Nov 24, 2008)

28 1/2" with my father about 15 years ago close to Smith Point.


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

30 1/2" is my best. No guide! LOL


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

I caught my 34 1/2" without a guide...........O wait that was in my dream last night I'm still trying, personal best is 27 1/2" I got a long ways to go.


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

27 1/2 in East Galveston at a spot that no longer exists thanks to Ike! 2 casts later in the same spot I hooked the first one, I brought another one boatside that was definitely in the 28'' to 30'' range! Ran straight at the boat just like a big trout, pulled her up but she was still very green and she shook her head and the hook went flying! I can still see that trout when I close my eyes!!!! LOL.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

all of my trout over 28" were caught w/out a guide... hopefully that will change in february.


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

caught one in April of 2005,East Matty 31 in. and weighed 11 lbs even.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Ive got 4 over 29.. No guide


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I have caught two "own my own" 28". My pop caught about 3 at 28". He did hook one and land him at POC years ago....well, he landed the front half of her. Shark got the other half. Three experienced fishermen laid the half on a yardstick and guessestimated her at 33". Was going to take it to a taxidermist and have the front half mounted for pop, but never did!! LOL

Those fish are a lifetime total, with a lot of fishing done. All but the 1/2 trout came from upper bay systems.

Later
R3F


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

My personal best isn't near that big, 24 1/2" that went a touch over 6# but it was on my own and on a rod I built so I get to add a few inches to her.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

My biggest is 28.5" weighed 8.5 lbs caught is West Galveston bay on a firetiger salt assason(sp). My wife has one 28" weighed 8 lbs even caught in East Galveston bay on live shrimp. Still looking for that +30" monster. I have never caught one over 24" while fishing with a guide. Biggest stringer came from the Darlington about 15 years ago, four of us with 4 limits of 24" - 27" fish.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

i have caught a couple of 27 inchers and one 28 inchers biggest to date...i have caught so many over 25 inchers,26 inchers..just need to find the right place and time and my goal is to catch one around 30 in or more....i wouldnt post it on 2cool lol..jk


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have caught several 25 inchers and one 26 incher and my biggest to date is 30.5 inches out of East Matty. Caught last winter spawn.


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

32 Baffin Bay, January 2005, Day Glo Corky 

30.5 East Galveston Bay, October 2002, Black Super Spook 

31 Baffin Bay, October 2008, Orange Skitterwalk, With Capt Walt Kalinowsky

I have a replica of the 32 all were successfully released. I have been very lucky when it comes to big trout.

2 without a guide 1 with. Have caught quite a few fish between 25-28.


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Two over 30 the biggest 31.25 and a bunch over 28. The heaviest was a 281/2 in Galveston 9lbs. no guide.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Caught a 29.5 inch trout on a dead shrimp fishing the bottom in the intracoastal waterway at Sargent last summer. I was fishing from a pier with no net so I had to pier jerk her. Got lucky! Obviously no guide.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

3 > 30" for me. A couple of yrs ago, 3 of us were on a 2 day wade trip down south, and c/r'd 10 over 25", including 5 over 30"(1 was my last over 30). Guided?...well I wasn't driving the boat, but was just fishing w/ a couple of buds who are way better fishermen than me.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I've caught a 28 and a 29 1/4 on my own. Both times I was wading about 50 yards from my truck.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Many 26+ but can't seem to get past 27.5. I've only recently switched gears from quanity to quality though...*


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

why so much emphasis on length, i'd rather catch an 8 pound 26 incher than a 6 pound 28 incher.


----------



## Chloebella (Jul 30, 2009)

Caught my 28" trout wading with Tim Young (Guide) in the winter. Since then I have caught alot of 26" but nothing bigger YET.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Ive caught well over a dozen that were over 28" without a guide. Biggest was without one too. 30 1/4"


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

*Big Trout*

I have caught a 30'' and a 31'', both in the landcut and both at around 10 pm, but several years apart from each other. The 30 was caught on a wild eye swimming shad and the 31 on a big piggy pearch. I do prefer to fish east galveston bay and have fished it hard most of my life, but would really like to get w/ a good guide sometime early next year to see if I could learn a few more things about it.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Biggest one was 29-7/8" with no guide in East Matty


----------



## Keppin' it Reel (Jun 26, 2012)

28 3/4" Dow Reef no guide


----------



## Sargent Speck (Aug 22, 2012)

I caught 2 x 28" on back to back casts wading in East Mat on a bone spook 6 years ago in early April. Probably have better odds winning the lotto than repeating that feat.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

I typically catch 3-4 over 28" each year. Personal best is 31". Here is one of last years big ones.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

28.5" 8 lbs 6oz caught March 13, 2004 in West Galveston bay on fire tiger soft plastic. Drifting alone in my 14' jon boat.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

28 and change a few years back at the land cut...many in the 25-27" range over the years though.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Only about 27" on my own. My personal best is just under 31" but she was a late summer fish and very skinny....thought i had a tropy ribbon fish lol.
Caught lots of 28 to 29" but all with a guide i have used for the last 15 years.
Heaviest was a little over 29" and per boga was a hair under 9#...would have maybe won the mid coast star two years ago .....if i had been registered.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

25 1/2 in the surf in 2005
Estimated 29 that I lost trying to string her in 2007.... SMH I still see her to this day
28" 7 lber earlier this year. CPR'd 

Never with a guide, but definitely used what guides have taught me to do this. The only thing I ever expect from a guide is to learn. As long as they are teaching me, that trumps any fish we catch that day. I can continue learning and getting better....


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

I've caught a handfull over 28". One that was a 1/4" shy of the magic 30". My lucky &$$ brother comes to visit and slams a 30" in a grass pocket I'd walked away from.

I've never hired a guide for inshore.


----------



## OMAS (Jun 20, 2012)

Personal best was a 31.75 off the south Galveston jetty, the first year I started seriously fishing salt water. Amazingly it only weigthed 8.5 lbs. I have caught a few others in the 28" range over the years. I don't fish with a guide very often. My best with a guide was 27", 7.5 lbs.


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

28.5 for me. Caught in April 10 years backc caught on a bone/chartreuse she dog right at sunrise. Unfortunately didnt get a weight. Looking into getting a replica mount


----------



## nick18 (Nov 21, 2009)

ive caught 1 that was 29 that got me 3rd runner up the the CCA star teen acouple years ago but my dad has caught so many over the years he lost count. but most of them were caught back in the day.all without a guide in baffin.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I snagged a 28-incher during the 1989 freeze, does that count? They were swimming around on top of the water in Mansfield harbor, people were tossing them in car trunks by the dozen and hauling them back to...their relatives down south, shall we say. We got a few big trout into the live bait tank at Mansfield marina, called the hatchery, and their truck hauled them away to Flower Bluff, but they couldn't be revived, even with warm water. Spent all day trying to revive those fish. Capt. Walt Kittleberger was with me. Anyway I've caught a few 7-pounders over the years, including two in the past two summers, but nothing bigger that I weighed.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

28 3/4"
me, myself & I
too bad it was 1996!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have caught a dozen trout between 27.5" & 27&15/16". I can't seem to get past the 28" mark. Perhaps this Sping will be the season!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Fishing from the bank with jigs at ROLLOVER PASS i was catching a lot of nice specks.
The biggest was 30 inch catch in 17 August 2006.Another catch on 15 April 20087 was 8,5 lb.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

I have onlycaught 3 that were just a bit over 28"....two on bone colored ghost, and one on the biggest baddest shrimp I had in my bait bucket....all from the fished out area they call POC!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Lots of trout over 28" and one 30" but always self guided.

Still looking to "land" a double digit trout though.

TH


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Caught well over 10 trout last summer over 28, and ive never been on a guided trip in my life. My goal now is to get over the 10.00lb mark...


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

Quite a few around the 28" mark. Been at it since I could though, meaning probably 10 yrs old, and Im 24 now. My dad on the other hand...there's no telling. He had 13 trips in a row to the same place with at least one over 28" and has 4 on the wall all over 30" and 10#+ Other than those we always let them go. Amen to all the guys on here that let them go for someone else to catch. Fish of that size are truely trophys and fish of a lifetime for most...shame on the ones who eat them needless to say!!! I surpassed the 30" club finally last year and joined the 31" club. She came out of baffin. No guides, I practically live with one. All on topwater and wading everytime. Doesnt get any better!

Fool them, dont feed them!!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

I have, plenty of times.


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Never caught a true 30 yet, 29.99999 yep but not the magical 30.....but i did catch two 29s on back to back casts in the land cut. That was pretty cool.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*Unbelievable!*

Caught my best three all in one morning, all on topwater, on a non-guided trip in big lake several years ago. On a white skitterwalk in February on a blowing morning fishing in the boat with three other fisherman I caught a 27, two 28's and 29" trout all on the same trip.....I wouldn't believe it myself if I wasn't there!!!!!!!


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

I've caught 3 over 25" so far this year . Released all but one cause my 78 year old fatherinlaw eats everything!!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

I caught a 28 3/4 estimated at 9+lbs. 2001 with Capn. Don Hand in the land cut. Unfortunately, didn't have camera to show the moment, sad3sm other than that a few 25 inchers from TCD.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

My first over 30" is on the wall in a skin mount. I have caught probably 10 at 28" plus and let them all go (3 over 30") except for one that won big trout in a tournament. Personal best is 32". Love trying to top it though


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Holy thread resurection batman!!!!!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

whalerguy28 said:


> Holy thread resurection batman!!!!!!


That's what I was think'n, too! Unfortunately, my numbers haven't change. sad2sm Of course, there's always next time! :wink:


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

The only time ive been on a guided trip was a few years ago with with lee warmke we fished maybe 15 minutes bad northern water was chocolate u could see ur bait an inch in the water so we called it a day but ive caught about a half a dozen over 28 and about 50 over 25


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Big trout tomorrow*

My wife's best was 33 1/8", mine a hair over 32", have lost track of those 28 and 29. Learned a long time ago, much like hunting for big deer, if you take the 28's and 29's before their time, it reduces the opportunity of catching that 30 or 30 plus big time. wos


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I got 2 over 28" in Baffin fishing with Les Cobb about 15 years ago. I also caught one at Mosquito Island in '91 while fishing about knee deep and throwing in the middle of a crowd who were slinging a cast net (I was wading back toward the truck because the crowd was ridiculous). That was the biggest surprise fish I ever caught. Still carry a photo of it in my truck.

Solar Screens, Roll Down Shades for porches, pergolas and gazebos
Shutters and Blinds, Siding and Windows
2cooler discounts
call Mike 713-446-3249


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I've caught 5 between 28-29, but the only 30 has come with a guide. My fishing partner has caught 6 over 30 and none of those were with a guide. He did catch 2 29's in the same day with a guide.


----------

